# Frame paint weight



## fayrwerks (Mar 21, 2005)

How much do frame paint weigh? i just bought a NOS tcr aluminum and want to get it repainted LBS says no need to strip the paint, just wash it over with the color that i want. is it better if i strip the paint then have it painted?


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

fayrwerks said:


> How much do frame paint weigh? i just bought a NOS tcr aluminum and want to get it repainted LBS says no need to strip the paint, just wash it over with the color that i want. is it better if i strip the paint then have it painted?


Depends on how thick the original paint is but 2 ounces is close. 

If you're going to bother having a frame painted, I'd strongly suggest having it media blasted instead of trying to paint over the existing paint. It's far less work, gives a better mechanical bond for the primer and you don't have the old color showing through the new when it gets chipped. 

With the existing paint, you'll have to sand every square mm of it and that's not a lot of fun.


----------



## Road cyclist (Jan 15, 2005)

*Dude?*



fayrwerks said:


> How much do frame paint weigh? i just bought a NOS tcr aluminum and want to get it repainted LBS says no need to strip the paint, just wash it over with the color that i want. is it better if i strip the paint then have it painted?


Forget about the weight of the paint. Consider more about stripping or sandblasting 
off the old paint, applyin g agood primer so the new paint adheres to the frame without someday chipping off.
From the advice you got, I would get another paint shop opinion.

Edit: I did not see the first posting. I did not mean to rub it in.


----------

